# Грыжи L3-L4, L4-L5, L5-S1



## Impik (17 Сен 2020)

Здравствуйте,  история моя такова. Лет с 18 с периодичностью раз в несколько лет прокалывала курс диклофенака. В этом году не помогло, сделала мрт. Имею 3 грыжи, секвестор под вопросом. Заключение мрт:  МР-картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений поясничного отдела позвоночника с нарушением статики.Грыжи межпозвонковых дисков: L3 - L4 (с тенденцией к секвестрообразованию и МР-признаками радикулопатии слева в позвоночном канале), L4 - L5, L5 - S1. Грыжа Шморля позвоночника L5. Спондилез.  Сделала ЭНГМ. Была на консультациях, доктора говорят об операции, а я боюсь.  
МРТ



Боли постоянные, по длительности и терпимости разные, Одно время очень сильно отдавало в левую ногу, болело так сильно, что даже во сне трясла ногой. Эта боль ушла, ну или почти ушла, иногда подергивает несильно, а в ягодицах и пояснице осталась. Может просто тянуть, печь-жечь, колоть, а может быть так больно, что стонать начинаю  Невролог назначила медикаментозное лечение, и лфк. Капельницы Берлитон и Пентоксифилин , в/в струйно Актовегин, в/м Мильгамма, таблетки Детралекс и омез. У меня ощущение, что я что то упускаю.


----------



## La murr (17 Сен 2020)

@Impik, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

